

Ask HN: Has anyone tried using genetic algorithms to pass a turing test? - barmstrong

It looka like Ray Kurtzweil talked about this idea here:
http://www.kurzweilai.net/articles/art0683.html?printable=1<p>To find the relevant section search for "The evaluation function works" on that page.
======
jheriko
It should be a viable approach - the algorithms we (humans) all use to pass
the Turing test were developed using a genetic process after all. :)

~~~
barmstrong
My thoughts exactly :)

